# Pics of my "cheap a$$" rifle.



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thought someone might appreciate seeing my "cheap" gun....as it has been called. Just got the scope mount installed by tapping and drilling the receiver myself. Also altered a tapco shell deflector and bolted it to the scope mount.
Of course this setup means that stripper clips can't be used, but I have a hard time getting them to feed anyway, and I found that if you flip the gun over and open the mag, you can "dump" the rounds in , and slam it shut ....faster than using a sticky stripper clip anyway!
Using a couple of borrowed scopes until I settle on what I want, but It was grouping nicely at 150 yds sunday after a little tweaking.
Also pictured is my newly finished reloading table , built from scraps I had laying in my side yard.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good looking rifle and station.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Great job, congrats..


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

I like it...good work:yes:


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Very Nice. Is that a Chinese Type 56? I owned a Norico until a friend wanted it more then I did, I will see if he wants to mount a scope on it.
Robert


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

rsekerka73 said:


> Very Nice. Is that a Chinese Type 56? I owned a Norico until a friend wanted it more then I did, I will see if he wants to mount a scope on it.
> Robert


 Yes, Norinco, Its been fun getting it set up, I'm really intrested in how far it can be pushed with a little new technology.....Solidly mounted scope, and possibly a compensator ( don't know if that will help, but It does kick quite a bit more than a .223! have to re-aquire target between shots.) 
Very fun to shoot, and you can buy lots of ammo for a couple hundred bucks!:thumbup: ...just have to be sure and leave yourself time to clean it afterward.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

You said it was "grouping nicely", I am just curious what kind of groups.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If an SKS shoots under 3MOA I'm impressed and would be highly skeptical.

The rifle is cheap but not cheaply made. If it were built in an American factory today it would be selling for at least $800. 

It works, though I would have left it as it came from the factory.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

This was my last target (8" circle, 150 yds)on sunday, I was still adjusting the scope, but not bad. I was able to shoot the skeet I put on the back burm with about a 90% hit rate.
I used YUGO ammo and Wolf military classic, the Classic seemed a little more accurate.
I should state that I am a complete amature at this stuff and at this point its going to be hard to sort out what part of any inaccuracy is my fault, and what part is the rifle/ammo.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> If an SKS shoots under 3MOA I'm impressed and would be highly skeptical.
> 
> The rifle is cheap but not cheaply made. If it were built in an American factory today it would be selling for at least $800.
> 
> It works, though I would have left it as it came from the factory.


 Since I plan to shoot the rifle , instead of letting it set in a safe, I figured the benefits of making it usable at distance outweighed the little value lost to drilling the 4 holes. My eyes aren't as good as when I was younger, and using iron sights isn't much fun anymore.
The origional stock actually covers the holes ...if I were to convert it back......and I DID leave the bayonet!:thumbup:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice work. I too would have left it alone. Mostly because they're not very accurate to begin with. I just wouldn't have invested the time and money in it.

The receiver cover mounts they make for them work fine, are cheap and wouldn't have required drilling holes in it.

A little 2 or 4 power scope mounted on the cover is about all you'd get any benefit out of even with the eyesight issues as the "real world" effective range of a SKS or AK isn't much over 100yds.

But then again neither one of them was designed as a stand off weapon.

If it wasn't for the weight I'd have one for a short range deer getter.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, I think it looks great, if you have to have an all original sks then there are about a billion to choose from if you want another...I can't wait to see it at the range and I may buy a case of that ammo you posted just so I can open it and shoot it.... we can go shoot for quarters, you use SKS'enstein and I'll use the 1903a4orgery, that we still need to finish... the base is getting shipped today... I will see you later with the reloading press...the table looks awesome...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

awesome man. i think my favorite part of this is the simple you that _you _did it. a little tinkering, learned some new skills (drilling/tapping, and i don't know if you have mounted scopes in the past), etc. same with the table. looks great man. i think that outweighs the results you're gonna get from the gun. may not be super accurate, but at least now it's useable and fun to play with.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> awesome man. i think my favorite part of this is the simple you that _you _did it. a little tinkering, learned some new skills (drilling/tapping, and i don't know if you have mounted scopes in the past), etc. same with the table. looks great man. i think that outweighs the results you're gonna get from the gun. may not be super accurate, but at least now it's useable and fun to play with.


Thanks.....The tinkering is really the point....I rarely buy anything that I would be afraid of breaking WHEN I tear it apart and start playing with the power tools!:thumbsup: ....This WAS my first time ever to mount a scope....good practice gun, and I learned a few things for next time.
I Know the sks isn't supposed to be very accurate, and I have one of the receiver cover mounts, but I didn't want to loose my zero every time I had to remove the receiver cover to clean it - which is every time!
I do think this gun is underestimated.....I can hardly see skeet through the iron sights at 150yds....but NOW I can blow them to hell and SEE it happen.
The scopes I tried were 3-9x power so now I KNOW that 3-4x isn't enough....I'm going with something more like 4x up to 16x Most of my shooting was at 9x and I could have use a little more to count holes in the target.
Thanks to all for the comments and advise, If you see me at the ERML range, come on over and try this thing out, you might be supprised what it IS capable of.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting your project. I still miss the milled SKS I sold years ago... only gun i have ever sold (and wish I had not).

Sure is a lot of fun to shoot... I never had any trouble with the stripper clips on mine... always thought it was a good combination of easy reloading without being TOO easy as to go through ammo too fast.

Sounds like your method works out well for you.


----------

